# What did the healthy casket say to the sick casket



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

What did the healthy casket say to the sick casket?










-- Is that you coffin?
LOL!
(It's funnier if you tell someone verbally.)
~~ Nobtis


David M. Sitbon


----------



## oddity_13 (Jun 17, 2004)

That rocks indeedy .


----------



## deadblondebabe (Sep 10, 2004)

lol

Just because you cant see somthing, doesn't necessarily mean its not there.


----------



## KILLER CLOWN (Oct 16, 2004)

nice

"I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Ohh!! This reminds me of an old joke.

An old man was walking down the street one day when a coffin started following him. He started to run, the coffin moved faster. He ran in his front door and slammed it closed. The coffin broke the door down and followed him inside. He went up the stairs. The coffin went up the stairs. He ran into the bathroom. The coffin followed him. He reached in the medicine cabinet, grabbed the cough medicine and . . .

the coffin went away.

Hee! Hee!

Yagottawanna!


----------

